
N64 portable modding help - yays
reddit was not providing the answers so I decided to come to good ol&#x27; hacker news<p>anyways,
For a school tech project im trying to make a portable n64. 2 problems: 1. Im really bad at this kind of stuff and if someone has a page they could direct me to please link it. Also if you can give me a list of parts and where to find them, it would be very very helpful!
I dont have any of my old n64 games and dont want to buy any as a few of them are very expensive. Is there a way to make it so that I can download the games onto the portable n64?
======
angersock
There's kind of two ways of going about this, right?

One is to think of it as "I have a functioning N64, how to I hack it into a
handheld solution?".

This is a little rough, because it'll be hard fitting the guts of a system
into a handheld controller (see
[https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Nintendo_64](https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Nintendo_64)).

If you _were_ to go this route, you're also going to have to figure out how to
replace the power supply with a battery (probably some pile of lithium-polymer
batteries and maybe some converters), and also some kind of display to pretend
to be a TV (something like [http://www.amazon.com/LCD-Display-Composite-input-
Raspberry/...](http://www.amazon.com/LCD-Display-Composite-input-
Raspberry/dp/B00ETOCRSG) ).

The other is "How do I run N64 ROMs in a handheld solution?"

In this case, look at an emulator (say,
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6761&p=40...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6761&p=402363))
and then build the hardware around it. However, you have a bit more
flexibility in terms of what you can pull off. You'll still have to solve the
display problem though.

~~~
yays
Thnx man! Thing is that I have only found a few sources about these portable
home consoles. Mostly they show off the handheld, not how to make it. Checking
the prices for some games on ebay, it wouldnt be that bad to just buy them.
That would also make it much easier for me. Thanks again!

------
DanBC
What search terms have you tried already to find websites with guides to
making a portable N64? How much work have you done already?

N64 games, "roms", are very easy to find on the Internet. Watch out for sites
that also distribute malware. Once you have the roms you want a "N64 backup
unit". These are going to be hard to find. I don't know of anyone providing
plans for a DIY backup unit.

~~~
yays
I have searched for generic terms such as "Portable n64" or "how to make a
portable n64". As far as progress goes, I have the n64 and controller. I can
buy most of the parts except for the soldering tool but ill find a way. One of
my neighbors might have one. Ive also decided that i will just buy the
cartridges. The thing is that Im really clueless as to this type of stuff. And
I dont do to good with wires. If you have a link you can share which has an in
depth tutorial on how to make one, it would be much appreciated.

